# snow reports...........



## DOVERPOWER (Jun 26, 2000)

its now 15 inches in West Dover.....................
Marathon Key Florida is looking better and better


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

It's rough here in Baltimore--here's a shot of my parking lot around 4 PM. This storm isn't due to stop here until around 6 PM tomorrow...ugh.

I don't even remember what a fish looks like anymore.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I got the chills Looking at that Pic.
No Thank You. Have fun cleaning the snow off
those cars.

Kozlow


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

20 inches here and still coming down. God I miss the snow blower we had in NY.


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Hey guys,
We've got a good 4 inches of sleet and another inch or so of ice here in Lynchburg. Has snowed every Thursday for the past 4 with the last week measuring 7 inches. I help a guy that pushes a parking lot for one of the bigger companys here, the lot is a little over a mile around. Looks like we'll be leaving about 2 in the morning. That should be fun. sand flea I'm with you, definatly missin those fish. 
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## Jeffster (Jan 11, 2003)

Hey guys, here in Finksburg we are checking in with 21 inches of snow.looking out the window Iwould say that the tide is about in,with snow that is.Its supposed to warm up later in the week so maybe the perch will become active soon.Just shovel a little have a beer,shovel a little have abeer,you"ll be just fine!!!!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The tally here in Baltimore is around two feet right now, and it's coming down hard. I'll have more pictures by this evening but I'm at work right now...

Out in Garrett County, west of here, they had *49 inches with 30 foot drifts*. I feel cold just thinking about it.

And by the way, you see the cars in the parking lot shot I took yesterday? You can't even see the cars anymore. They're buried, gone, disappeared, drifted over.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Up here in my country it is just as bad there is a foot of snow and my cabin fever is rising higher than the drifts!


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

22 inches here in northern delaware,its beginning to look a lot like alaska!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Given that there's nothing better to do than post pictures of the misery of winter, here are some more:

This one was too funny. My friend Julie and I were walking through my apartment complex when she screamed, "Oh my God! There's a body in that van!" It looked just like a blonde head against the dashboard. I ran through the snow to look inside and it was...a stuffed dog smushed against the windshield. So when she came up to look inside, I snapped a picture of her smirking back at me. She gave me the finger shortly thereafter, but she was wearing mittens so you really couldn't tell.










This little kid on the sled looked like she was freezing her butt off, but she had a big grin on her face which alternated with a look of pain and shivering.









We passed this poor girl trying to dig her car out with a garbage can and broom. Half an hour later when we made the circuit back past her, she was digging out another car. I asked her what was wrong and she said she had been digging out the wrong car. She didn't even realize it until she'd moved a few hundred pounds of snow.









And this last one, well, it's self-explanatory. Winter sucks.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

I'd gladly take some of that off your hands. It has rained for 3 straight days here.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

final count 25 inches in Silver Springs, MD. I heard somewhere west of here they got 53 inches, GOD I feel for them.


----------

